# Vitamin D deficiency



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I got some of my lab work back today, and I'm confused.

My doc did a Vitamin D,25 Hydroxy Test.

My D2 is <5, and my D3 is 11. There are no ranges next to those numbers; however, beneath that info there are some numbers that indicate that anything below 20 is considered insufficient.

Does anyone know anything about Vitamin D deficiency?

Thanks.

NM


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CorralesNM said:


> I got some of my lab work back today, and I'm confused.
> 
> My doc did a Vitamin D,25 Hydroxy Test.
> 
> ...


I am being treated for a Vitamin D deficiency and anemia. I think they both play a part in how well your thyroid medication is absorbed....


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Most people with thyroid disease also have low Vitamin D deficiency. It appears to be very common. I have experienced, but my endo told me to start taking 5000 mg of Vitamin D daily and I'm fine. A lack of Vitamin D can lead to severe fatigue and a few other symtpoms, but the fatigue seems to be the biggest symptom.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

- poor immune system. This is likely to lead to upper respiratory infection, recurrent viruses and many other infections.

- Osteoporosis as a result of malabsorption of Calcium.

- Mood changes in the form of seasonal depression and other mood disorders.

- Development of heart problems and high blood pressure.

- Development of chronic diseases like Crohn's disease, Multiple Sclerosis and other auto-immune disorders.

- Development of dental problems and gum disease through malabsorption of Calcium

- Sudden development of Asthma or worsening Asthma symptoms.

- Bone disease development called osteomalacia. The condition in which the bone becomes soft is called Osteomalacia.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

For quite sometime every lab test I've had has shown one glaring problem - no matter what, my Vitamin D level is always low. At one point I was even taking a prescription 50,000 iu Vitamin D and the number never changed.

I've only had one set of total lab tests since my surgery and, again, my Vitamin D level was low but so much better than the way it used to be that I'm now taking an OTC product.

Somewhere in the last few days I read that thyroid hormone drugs (I believe Armour was the one listed) won't work efficiently if a person is Vitamin D deficient.

Of the problems artms posted, I only have two - depression and heart/blood pressure symptoms which I am thrilled to say my blood pressure/heartrate numbers have improved dramatically since I started taking Armour.

I'm hoping against hope that Armour will begin to have a positive effect on my Vitamin D level - that may not make sense but I'm convinced my general health has been improving noticeably.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

artms said:


> - poor immune system. This is likely to lead to upper respiratory infection, recurrent viruses and many other infections.
> 
> - Osteoporosis as a result of malabsorption of Calcium.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone. The more I'm involved in this board, the more convinced I've had problems with my thyroid for at least 10 years. It was a "borderline low" (4.1 TSH) in 2001, and the doc opted not to treat, and I didn't know enough.

What artms posted reminded that my mother told me when I was a baby, she and the doctors thought I had rickets because I was allergic to the formula and wasn't thriving.

I've recently discovered I have scoliosis - thinking it may be related to the Vitamin D.

I have also recently been told that my bones look quite thin & I need a bone scan for osteoporosis.

When I lived in the Chicago area, I always had seasonal depression in March.

RIght now I am incredibly fatigued and, as a result, I've been relying on coffee way too much.

I don't see the doc until Feb. 6. In the meantime, he has put me on a supplement from Biotics Research: GTA, which seems to be an OTC of T3 along with selenium. I started the GTA this morning, and from what I read, I may have a response to it within four hours - not huge but a slight response.

The only thyroid med this doc prescribes is Armour, which is fine with me because of the reaction I had to levothyroxine, but Feb. 6 isn't that far away, and he needs the rest of my lab work in. I did a saliva test that had to be shipped out.

And, in the meantime, on my own, I've started on Vitamin D.

Anyway, thanks, everyone. Here's to feeling healthy.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CorralesNM said:


> Thank you everyone. The more I'm involved in this board, the more convinced I've had problems with my thyroid for at least 10 years. It was a "borderline low" (4.1 TSH) in 2001, and the doc opted not to treat, and I didn't know enough.
> 
> What artms posted reminded that my mother told me when I was a baby, she and the doctors thought I had rickets because I was allergic to the formula and wasn't thriving.
> 
> ...


I have scoliosis, osteoporosis, and a broken wrist right now. A broken wrist was my mother's first sign she had osteo, or the first time it was checked. I think all of these things are related in one way or another.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm apparently good with the bones! I had a bone density test before Christmas and the doctor said I really do have "big bones"! 

While my bones appear to be above average for a woman my age (65), I have had arthritis practically my entire life and now my super-healthy 43-year old daughter is having arthritis symptoms.

I'll bet it would be really interesting if we knew all the physical/mental health issues we've all shared through our lives.

Sorry about the broken wrist, Webster2. I have a friend, a teacher, who fell after an ice storm we had several years ago and broke her arm. Her husband took her to the ER and it was set...then walking out of the hospital she fell and broke her other arm. Not good!! I hope you're healing and won't have any further complications.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I have a friend, a teacher, who fell after an ice storm we had several years ago and broke her arm. Her husband took her to the ER and it was set...then walking out of the hospital she fell and broke her other arm.


Goodness...that is so wrong! Poor gal!

I have a friend who broke both arms in a single snowboarding incident...which, as I understand it, is not too uncommon.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, IDC, and nice to "see" you! Sorry about your friend's experience. Once cast is all I can deal with, can't imagine 2.

I have been snowboarding once. It is very hard to get up once one has fallen over forward. My daughter told me that breaking both arms or legs at once is pretty common. My trips to the slope after that were on skis, and i stuck to the bunny hill...just my speed!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

So far the only bone I've broken was my right ankle - I wish I could say in a snowboarding accident but actually it was a painting mishap! I have never known such pain nor such humiliation. When I fell, I was holding a new can of oil base paint in my left hand and a paintbrush in my right hand - EMS had to take me to the hospital covered from my neck down with sticky, stinky paint! I was wearing a chambray workshirt with big front pockets - needless to say they were even filled with paint.

Let's just say it was awkward being so woefully injured and nobody could touch me without getting paint on themselves.


----------

